# المنتديات العلمية > منتدى اللغات >  >  برنامج لتعلم اللغة الفرنسية بسهولة

## khozam

*برنامج لتعلم اللغة الفرنسية بسهولة* 
 

 *السلام عليكم ورحمة الله**إلي محبّي اللغة الفرنسيّة ؛ آخر إصدار للبرنامج الرّائع** Learn.To.Speak.French




**هذا البرنامج المتخصّص في تعليم اللغة الفرنسيّة يساعدك على إتقان هذه اللغة في ضرف أسبوع إن أردت**حجم البرنامج: 4,94** Mo

**الإصدار** : Learn.To.Speak.French.v3.2

**للتّحميل**: 

**http://rapidshare.com/files*
*/67352889...rench.v3.2.rar* ؛؛؛؛؛؛؛؛؛؛؛؛؛؛؛؛؛؛؛؛؛؛؛؛؛؛؛؛؛؛؛؛؛؛؛؛؛؛؛؛؛؛؛؛؛؛؛؛؛؛  ؛؛؛؛؛؛؛؛؛؛؛؛؛؛؛؛؛؛؛؛؛؛؛؛؛؛؛؛؛؛؛؛؛؛؛؛؛؛؛؛؛؛؛؛؛؛؛؛؛؛  ؛؛

*قاموس فرنسي عربي /عربي فرنسي !!!! ناطق**!!!!!* للتحمـيل 

*من هنا* http://rapidshare.de/files/811981/FrnDic.rar.html
*او من هنا* http://www.sendspace.com/file/h7g63t
*أتمنى ان تستفيدو منه*

----------

